# Starter replacement, how hard is it.



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

The starter on my 1.8T NB is starting to fail, was curious how hard it is to replace. Does anybody have any pictures/diagrams showing the location of the starter?


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

FIRST- ask yourself 2 questions; 1) do you have a bentley manual for the car? (or comparable brand. 2) do you know how a starter works or where it actually turns the motor from?
if you can't answer these questions correctly then you need to ask; Where is the best shop to take my car in the area?


----------



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

I do not have a bentley or comparable manual. I've replaced starters before, I'm just collecting information before I do anything.


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

manual or automatic?
btw-i don't know how to do it exactly, but i can look it up in the bentley manual and scan it in when i get home.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (viasevenvai)*

remove the battery, and battery tray, move the power steering tank a little and you should be able to get to it. Its held by 2 bolts.
its very easy..
check the mk4 diy
as a reference
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2269482


----------



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, that doesn't look very hard at all. Thank you very much. I didn't think it'd be that easy to get to. I was look all over the place underneath the car last time I was changing the oil and I couldn't see it anywhere.
The car is a manual.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (acascianelli)*

well its not going to be a 123 thing but it shouldnt be very hard for someone that has turned a wrench before


----------



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

I was afraid that it was tucked up around back near the turbo.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (acascianelli)*

ummmm no, the starter goes into the transmission cassing in the 1.8t ....should be similar for 2.0


----------



## acascianelli (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ummmm no, the starter goes into the transmission cassing in the 1.8t ....should be similar for 2.0

This is first motor I've seen where the start is attached to the transmission and not the engine block.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (acascianelli)*

Well it goes through the transmission to the flywheel...flywheel is attached to the block...so it only passes through the transmission and bolts to it...hope this makes sense


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (acascianelli) (FastAndFurious)*

damn near everything is more complicated on the NBs compared to the other MkIVs on account of our tiny engine bay, so keep that in mind.


----------

